# Keeping a Red Ear Slider and Snakehead



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just came to me that a redline snakehead and a turtle would be a deadly comination but also a great looking combination, in my opinion... I got a 3.5 inch redline snakehead and was thinking of adding something to his newly setup octagon tank... So I thought why not a turtle..a red ear slider? Anyone try this before? This is not something I have to try, just wanted to get some thoughts.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

How big is the RES? 3.5 inch is pretty small.. could be a tasty snack.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

If the snakehead is smaller then 6" then it stands no chance. But either way the RST may end up eating it. Make sure you have lots and lots of rocks and maybe some sort of stump or cave at the bottom, Also some thick floating bush for the a RES. I used to have one that loved hiding in thick floating bush. Surprise attacks was his thing R.I.P. last year  good luck thou, all you really can do is experiment with them and wait to see what happens. Just be very cautious. its a 50/50 chance


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

ilam said:


> How big is the RES? 3.5 inch is pretty small.. could be a tasty snack.


The RES is probally 3.5 inches itself..I am buying it from the pet store as a baby if I do.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> If the snakehead is smaller then 6" then it stands no chance. But either way the RST may end up eating it. Make sure you have lots and lots of rocks and maybe some sort of stump or cave at the bottom, Also some thick floating bush for the a RES. I used to have one that loved hiding in thick floating bush. Surprise attacks was his thing R.I.P. last year  good luck thou, all you really can do is experiment with them and wait to see what happens. Just be very cautious. its a 50/50 chance


Yes, I think they'll be fine now but I have a feeling this won't be even close to a long term...I might just keep the snakehead alone in the tank for a little while then move him to a bigger tank because the tank is only a 75 gallon octagon, as soon as the snakehead grows out of it I can buy a RES and put him in there. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

RES are very messy especially once they get big so you will need to over filter to keep the water good for the snake head. I used to buy mine feeder fish. Once and awhile he wouldnt eat one or two of the feeders so they would get big in the tank with him. Sometimes he would decide to eat them. He ate my pleco I had with him although it might of been dead first than he ate. Since I never saw him actually go after it. Maybe if you never feed the RES feeder fish and keep him on a pellets and fruits he wont go after fish. They love strawberries. Best way to find out is to try. Maybe if they grow up together they will be fine??? Let us know how you make out. It would be neat to see them living together


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i wouldnt risk putting a RES in there. They tend to get big. So unless u have a big tank, I wouldnt.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

+1 for RES messsy eaters. my brother had his tropical fish(severums, fh, and others in a tank with his two turtles. no prob. sounds like a good combo would be kinda cool


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think this is a good idea. 
A 75g octagon wouldn't be big enough for the turtle for very long, they grow to dinner-plate size. A lot of people buy them as cute babies and dump them when they get big because they are very messy. Also it might take chunks out of your snakehead when it gets bigger.

I don't know much about snakeheads, would a spikey catfish be compatible? There are some cool looking ones.


----------



## harrychiu93 (Jul 26, 2011)

My experience with RES is that they will bite absolutely anything just to be curious. Even if he didn't decide on eating the snakehead, there is a good possibility he'll still kill it. Then again, I do prefer feeding a smaller-than-usual diet to my turtle, so maybe that's just a consequence. IME, turtle's get to be aggressive little buggers


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the big problem. If the turtle outgrew the snakehead the turtle will snack on the snakehead or take a chunk of meat out as turtle and fish do not mix very well. However if the snakehead gets to 18" or even bigger. That turtle will have missing legs or worst a missing head. You have to remember that redline snakehead can and will still egt up to 26-30" even in captivity even in a small tank.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Id say porbably best not to do this. but if your really keen on having a turtle with him id say try a male mississippi map(if you can)over a RES..they stay smaller and less agressive.


----------

